# New Tetsujin line?



## Southpaw (Jul 31, 2021)

Naohito and “Tetsu” are posting pictures to their IG account about a new prototype Konosuke Tetsujin. Any news about this?


----------



## zizirex (Aug 1, 2021)

Could be for Kikumori, could be for H&K.


----------



## superworrier (Aug 1, 2021)

That looks insane.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 1, 2021)

Nope just got confirmation from Myojin Naohito they are coming out with a new Tetsujin line


----------



## superworrier (Aug 2, 2021)

It’s not necessarily for Konosuke right? Tetsujin seems to just be their collaboration = Tetsu + (Myo)jin


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 2, 2021)

superworrier said:


> It’s not necessarily for Konosuke right? Tetsujin seems to just be their collaboration = Tetsu + (Myo)jin


The kanji suggests it Konosuke doesn’t it? That’s the same kanji that’s on my Ironman. My Fujiyama has the stamped kanji so I can’t compare


----------



## superworrier (Aug 2, 2021)

Southpaw said:


> The kanji suggests it Konosuke doesn’t it? That’s the same kanji that’s on my Ironman. My Fujiyama has the stamped kanji so I can’t compare


I think it just says Ironman. My Kono has the Kono kanji which is different.


----------



## zizirex (Aug 2, 2021)

it just say Tetsujin Saku. Tetsujin is a collab between Toru Tamura and Naohito Myojin. They make Sakai Kikumori Tomoshibi line and they also have a line with H&K (Big japan kitchen knife distributor who supply to most major Retailer that we buy from)


----------



## superworrier (Aug 2, 2021)

Looks like H&K


----------



## rogue108 (Aug 2, 2021)

Konosuke has released knives under Tetsujin name before. Tosho and CKTG had some a while ago. Not saying other companies can't use the same line









Konosuke Tetsujin


Welcome to Tosho Knife Arts, connecting Toronto with Japanese blades since 2010. We specialize in Japanese kitchen knives, whetstones, sharpening services, and more. Tosho Knife Arts is your source of Japanese steel. Come by in-store or online. We offer worldwide shipping.




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## sumis (Aug 2, 2021)

konosuke was explicit about the tetsujin being a collaboration between myojin and his buddy iirc. 

they do stuff together. sometimes under the ‘ironman’ moniker. sometimes for others. sometimes as ‘themselves’.

right?

.


----------



## superworrier (Aug 2, 2021)

sumis said:


> konosuke was explicit about the tetsujin being a collaboration between myojin and his buddy iirc.
> 
> they do stuff together. sometimes under the ‘ironman’ moniker. sometimes for others. sometimes as ‘themselves’.
> 
> ...


That was my assumption. They have an IG account called tetsujin_labo which is their own and not Konosuke's.


----------



## sumis (Aug 2, 2021)

superworrier said:


> That was my assumption. They have an IG account called tetsujin_labo which is their own and not Konosuke's.



yeah. been following myojin and was pointed in that direction by him. tasty looking blades indeed. 

.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 2, 2021)

superworrier said:


> Looks like H&K




Interesting that those knives DONT have the kanji from the pic I shared.

From what I understand (this is second hand information) is that “Tetsu” is held in very high regard in Japan, but hadn’t released anything to the western market until he teamed with Konosuke and their current Fujiyama sharpener.

So I wouldn’t be surprised if there’s a Konosuke version of this knife and one that’s only sold out in their neck of the woods?

Pure conjecture, but a great find by @superworrier


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 2, 2021)

sumis said:


> yeah. been following myojin and was pointed in that direction by him. tasty looking blades indeed.
> 
> .


They’re both great dudes it seems. They constantly interact with us users all the time. Same with Takada no Hamono. Master Takada has even given me pointers on polishing the really hard cladding on Yoshikazu Tanaka forged knives!


----------



## cantdecidewhichone (Aug 4, 2021)

Anyone know when and where these will be available?


----------



## j22582536 (Aug 5, 2021)

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Anyone know when and where these will be available?



Try messaging H&K or those Hong Kong retailers they might be able to get you those blades. Me myself got the Tetsujin Rentetsu (wrought iron) cladded K-tip yanagiba; should be arriving in a few weeks


----------



## WiriWiri (Aug 5, 2021)

To add further confusion, this collaboration between Myojin and Tooru seems pretty firmly established. On this thread here a poster was inquiring about Myojin’s first range as a smith rather than a sharpener. These seem to be stamped SG2 blades and the endlessly informed @KenHash was quick to query the association of “Myojin Hamono’ with this range on The Real Sharp Knife website - to use Ken’s words the names already belonged to a ‘Tosa knifemaker going back 80 years located in Kochi Prefecture. The current blacksmith Takeshi Myojin is the 3rd generation and with 15 years in the business.’

Soon after that I spotted the mention of Myojin Riki Seisakusho on another website (Cutting Edge Knives) for the first time, replacing an earlier attribution to Myojin Hamono too

Tamura Tooru does seem to be at the suspiciously renamed Myojin Riki Seisakusho as the main smith. Tooru’s apparently producing the single bevelled Shirasagi range for Hatsukokoro, but I can’t help feel that more Myojin collabs are likely on the cards given the name.

Or I may be putting 2+2 together wrongly….


----------



## superworrier (Oct 25, 2021)

j22582536 said:


> Try messaging H&K or those Hong Kong retailers they might be able to get you those blades. Me myself got the Tetsujin Rentetsu (wrought iron) cladded K-tip yanagiba; should be arriving in a few weeks


Any update? Would love to see it

Looks like CKTG and MeesterSlijpers has some of the rentetsu metal flow for a premium over the Kono Tetsujin, but this one should have much more prominent banding.


----------



## j22582536 (Oct 26, 2021)

superworrier said:


> Any update? Would love to see it
> 
> Looks like CKTG and MeesterSlijpers has some of the rentetsu (metal flow) for a premium over the Kono Tetsujin, but this one should have much more prominent banding.



Haha yeah I got my rentetsu yanagi a while ago. Here’s how it looks:












And I’ve decided to polishing the blade with natural stones:



By the way I’ve asked tetsujin about it and he told me that this is the only one that is actually forged out of rentetsu so far. He happened to have a piece of rentetsu lying around so he made it just for fun .

Those recent ones with flow line from tetsujin aren’t actually made out of rentetsu. Those are claddings that they made in-house. They even posted once to clarify because many seems to confuse it as rentetsu.


----------



## superworrier (Oct 26, 2021)

Do you know if they forge weld it themselves? BTW that polish is nice and looks better than the etch.


----------



## j22582536 (Oct 26, 2021)

The flow pattern on the cladding looks very similar to the ones from Nigara… and since myojin has partnered with Nigara before, my guess is they got the cladding steel from from Nigara instead. Just my guess, can’t be sure though.


----------



## Logan A. (Dec 29, 2021)

Anybody on here gotten any experiences with these? What’s the overall impression?


----------



## superworrier (Dec 29, 2021)

I got one. It’s my favorite knife by far. Looks great, great Myojin grind as usual, kind of a sturdier midweight that cuts like an FM. Has a board feel like a mono, steel feels super toothy. Kind of annoying to deburr though


----------



## Nickodemos (Dec 30, 2021)

I ordered one, should be here Friday. I’m very excited to see and use it!


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 30, 2021)

I also grabbed one from KnS, price was too good


----------



## Logan A. (Dec 30, 2021)

jedy617 said:


> I also grabbed one from KnS, price was too good


What was the price on a 240 from KnS?


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 30, 2021)

Logan A. said:


> What was the price on a 240 from KnS?


I think it was like 480 or 500 before the 7% off. I got the 210 for 411


----------



## Nemo (Dec 30, 2021)

I was looking at these. Many thanks to those who bought them before I had the opportunity to buy a beautiful knife that I didn't really need


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 30, 2021)

Nemo said:


> I was looking at these. Many thanks to those who bought them before I had the opportunity to buy a beautiful knife that I didn't really need


I took the sacrifice. I have like 7-8 gyuto that I love and yet my stupid brain decided to get this one. You're welcome


----------



## Nemo (Dec 30, 2021)

jedy617 said:


> I took the sacrifice. I have like 7-8 gyuto that I love and yet my stupid brain decided to get this one. You're welcome


Only 8 gyutos?

Go forth and purchase, young man!

#kitchenknifeenablersforum.com


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 30, 2021)

Nemo said:


> Only 8 gyutos?
> 
> Go forth and purchase, young man!
> 
> #kitchenknifeenablersforum.com





Nemo said:


> Only 8 gyutos?
> 
> Go forth and purchase, young man!
> 
> #kitchenknifeenablersforum.com


Thanks dad I'm working on it


----------



## cantdecidewhichone (Dec 30, 2021)

Tosho has a few for 15% off until tomorrow


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 30, 2021)

How come the testsujin blacksmith on Tosho is Tetsu and the blacksmith listed on Cooksedge is Toru Tomura?


----------



## cantdecidewhichone (Dec 30, 2021)

Reference the Reddit article on chefknives that just came out about Japanese knife mysticism


----------



## superworrier (Dec 30, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> How come the testsujin blacksmith on Tosho is Tetsu and the blacksmith listed on Cooksedge is Toru Tomura?



Tetsu = Toru Tomura. Apparently he used to work at Knifewear (or one of the other Canadian stores)


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 30, 2021)

superworrier said:


> Tetsu = Toru Tomura. Apparently he used to work at Knifewear (or one of the other Canadian stores)



but he is listed as the blacksmith- a blacksmith used to work at Knifewear?

sounds a bit odd, but hey stranger things have happened in the knife game


----------



## superworrier (Dec 30, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> but he is listed as the blacksmith- a blacksmith used to work at Knifewear?
> 
> sounds a bit odd, but hey stranger things have happened in the knife game











Tetsujin Hamono Aogami Tanryusen Gyuto 240mm


About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, Gyutos are a multi purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias. “Gyuto” translates to “cow sword.” If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. Starting at 180mm, Gyutos can reach the ridiculously long (and...




knifewear.com





Here’s the blurb. Guessing he loved knives so much he moved there to make them?


----------



## tcmx3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Logan A. said:


> What was the price on a 240 from KnS?



assuming you mean sg2 and not metal fow right?

I forgot to click faster shipping =/


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 30, 2021)

We are in the metal flow thread, KnS Australia had 180, 210 and 240 metal flows for very good prices (relative to other sites)
Edit: man I have no need for that myojin SG2 at homebutcher but I still am so tempted at that price.


----------



## Logan A. (Dec 30, 2021)

Anybody have accurate insight for the metal flow cladding? Some websites are referring to it as Damascus while others are insisting it is not. To top it off Tetsujin has stated directly on Instagram that it is not true rentetsu. What is it exactly?


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 30, 2021)

Logan A. said:


> Anybody have accurate insight for the metal flow cladding? Some websites are referring to it as Damascus while others are insisting it is not. To top it off Tetsujin has stated directly on Instagram that it is not true rentetsu. What is it exactly?


It's iron cladding with tons of banding. Talked to a couple retailers about it. Some call it acid etched Damascus but that's not right


----------



## superworrier (Dec 30, 2021)

jedy617 said:


> It's iron cladding with tons of banding. Talked to a couple retailers about it. Some call it acid etched Damascus but that's not right


That’s right. It is etched though.


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 31, 2021)

Logan A. said:


> Anybody have accurate insight for the metal flow cladding? Some websites are referring to it as Damascus while others are insisting it is not. To top it off Tetsujin has stated directly on Instagram that it is not true rentetsu. What is it exactly?


In the Knifewear blurb above courtesy @superworrier, it clearly states it is not Damascus by banding of the iron cladding 

I just got the knife, but will be trying it out tonight and this weekend


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 31, 2021)

yes I think tosho is the only one who mistakenly calls it damascus


----------



## e30Birdy (Jan 3, 2022)

I really want to get one of these metal flow but no one in the EU carries them as a 240 Gyuto, saw a 210 Kiritsuke but not into them, Import prices are crazy here in Germany. Was looking at knifewear when they had 1 for a solid price but import would habe been like 150 Euro alone. Maybe one will pop up in the EU in BST or something for an okay price. Feeling hopeful.


----------



## jedy617 (Jan 6, 2022)

Let's see em!


----------



## RockyBasel (Jan 6, 2022)

I already posted mine. Outstanding performance. Got mine from Cooksedge. Thanks to Dan E

mine comes in at 240 gm so more of a WH grind perhaps


----------



## jedy617 (Jan 6, 2022)

I have to check grind on mine but seemed fairly thin. Unboxed in the middle of the day and went back to work after a few pics haha


----------



## superworrier (Jan 6, 2022)

Aged like a fine wine. Hitohira makassar ebony handle.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 14, 2022)

Some Tetsujin posted on J&S, thought about pulling the trigger last night—talked myself out of it, now sold out. All for the best since I'm broke.


----------



## Logan A. (Jan 14, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Some Tetsujin posted on J&S, thought about pulling the trigger last night—talked myself out of it, now sold out. All for the best since I'm broke.


I know of a couple of 210’s that are still available if you feel regrets 
(Though I always hold out for 240’s)


----------



## Mikeadunne (Jan 14, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Some Tetsujin posted on J&S, thought about pulling the trigger last night—talked myself out of it, now sold out. All for the best since I'm broke.


J&S?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 14, 2022)

Mikeadunne said:


> J&S?


Sorry, Knives & Stones, Australia. Still jet lagged, got my letters confused.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 14, 2022)

Logan A. said:


> I know of a couple of 210’s that are still available if you feel regrets
> (Though I always hold out for 240’s)


The 205mm edge length of the 210s are just too short for my preferences. Will hold out for a 240, in no rush—already bought too many knives during the pandemic.


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 15, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> The 205mm edge length of the 210s are just too short for my preferences. Will hold out for a 240, in no rush—already bought too many knives during the pandemic.


Let’s go halvsies and time share a 240

Or @Mikeadunne since we’re neighbors


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 15, 2022)

These are pretty cool, any actual insight on how they perform? Specs? Do love me a good looking knife, especially if it’s beastly.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Jan 15, 2022)

Gregmega said:


> Let’s go halvsies and time share a 240
> 
> Or @Mikeadunne since we’re neighbors



Could be into this idea. Actually glad the 210s were outta stock when I checked bc I had already justified it in my mind since I already have enough 240s. How bout you take it first, tip it, repair it, then I’ll take it lol.


----------



## superworrier (Jan 15, 2022)

Gregmega said:


> These are pretty cool, any actual insight on how they perform? Specs? Do love me a good looking knife, especially if it’s beastly.


Pretty beastly imo. It’s in between my FM and thick FM weight wise, 190g with 3,2mm spine, but has a feel more like a mono steel with super toothy steel. So really like a midweight FM with more feedback


----------



## jedy617 (Jan 15, 2022)

I made one meal with my 210mm so far and confirm it is a good performer. Decent out of the box edge on mine, and mine is ground pretty thin. Feels similar to my FM's. Maybe sliiiightly thicker than my 255mm Dama FM but that thing is a laser.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 15, 2022)

Gregmega said:


> Let’s go halvsies and time share a 240
> 
> Or @Mikeadunne since we’re neighbors


Sound like a plan!


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 22, 2022)

Tetsujin in my hands.
Just gotta wash off the lacquer on the blade; sand down the handle a bit; and I’m ready to go. 
230 x 50, 222g.

Sorry @Gregmega forgot about the time-share idea during my selfish delirium.


----------



## iandustries (Apr 1, 2022)

Reviving this thread as I m considering a purchase.

Anyone have a sense of how difficult it is to restore the metal flow finish after some use and patina?

How reactive is the tetsujin? In my experience kasumi finishes tend to be more reactive than like a mirror finish, everything else equal


----------



## superworrier (Apr 1, 2022)

iandustries said:


> Reviving this thread as I m considering a purchase.
> 
> Anyone have a sense of how difficult it is to restore the metal flow finish after some use and patina?
> 
> How reactive is the tetsujin? In my experience kasumi finishes tend to be more reactive than like a mirror finish, everything else equal


On instagram he said it's etched. I imagine it's similar to restoring banding on any other knife. It's pretty reactive but the finish is pretty fine.


----------



## iandustries (Apr 15, 2022)

anyone have photos of a patina-ed tetsujin to share


----------



## jedy617 (Apr 16, 2022)

iandustries said:


> anyone have photos of a patina-ed tetsujin to share


If I remember tomorrow I will get you one, mine has a bit as I remember. It seems to be pretty resistant to patina, as you can see the knife is acid etched to some degree which kinda of pre patinas...I really like this because heavy patina would cover up the banding...


----------



## jedy617 (Apr 16, 2022)

iandustries said:


> anyone have photos of a patina-ed tetsujin to share


----------



## Philip Yu (Apr 16, 2022)

Boy just did W2 /B2 Sandwich.


----------



## jedy617 (Apr 16, 2022)

That's not tetsujin


----------



## Philip Yu (Apr 16, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> That's not tetsujin


Ya. Sorry, thought I'd update since this is an old thread anyways. Here, back to your regular scheduled programming,


----------



## OkLobster (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm honestly sort of intrigued but no clue where this would fit in my lineup. (That is, aside from not seeing any coupons for retailers offering Metal Flow at the moment.)


----------



## jedy617 (Apr 16, 2022)

OkLobster said:


> I'm honestly sort of intrigued but no clue where this would fit in my lineup. (That is, aside from not seeing any coupons for retailers offering Metal Flow at the moment.)


Knives and stones is quite cheap. I think for 450 for a high performing myojin grind and all the alloy banding is super sweet.


----------



## Philip Yu (Apr 16, 2022)

OkLobster said:


> I'm honestly sort of intrigued but no clue where this would fit in my lineup. (That is, aside from not seeing any coupons for retailers offering Metal Flow at the moment.)


Pardon me, I'm probably an actual MyoNut so ya, one of my favs. Despise it's looks, I'm finding it to be a very capable workhorse. I like this more in performance than the Nakagawa collab.


----------



## iandustries (Apr 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> Pardon me, I'm probably an actual MyoNut so ya, one of my favs. Despise it's looks, I'm finding it to be a very capable workhorse. I like this more in performance than the Nakagawa collab.



Oh why is that? 

I was about the pull the trigger on the nakagawa myojin b1 at sugicutlery today and saw it was sold out vs last night when i checked. Ended up purchasing the Tetsujin from KnS auz today. Excited!


----------



## Philip Yu (Apr 17, 2022)

iandustries said:


> Oh why is that?
> 
> I was about the pull the trigger on the nakagawa myojin b1 at sugicutlery today and saw it was sold out vs last night when i checked. Ended up purchasing the Tetsujin from KnS auz today. Excited!


I believe the Tetsujin feels closer to the FM than the Nakagawa.


----------



## iandustries (Apr 17, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> I believe the Tetsujin feels closer to the FM than the Nakagawa.



looks like i serendipitously made the right choice. I have a 210 FM and been looking for a 240.


----------



## superworrier (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## iandustries (Apr 17, 2022)

superworrier said:


> View attachment 175323
> View attachment 175324



is this from KnS too?


----------



## superworrier (Apr 17, 2022)

iandustries said:


> is this from KnS too?


I got it from CKTG before KNS had it. 600 plus tax. Then I shelled out more for the handle. Ultimately KNS would’ve saved me like 200+. But I’m happier to have overpaid for a knife I love than underpay for a knife I hate. And this is probably my all time favorite.


----------



## iandustries (Apr 17, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> I believe the Tetsujin feels closer to the FM than the Nakagawa.



what does the nakagawa b1 feel like then?


----------



## Philip Yu (Apr 17, 2022)

iandustries said:


> what does the nakagawa b1 feel like then?


A Tall Kotetsu.


----------



## chefwp (Apr 17, 2022)

superworrier said:


> I got it from CKTG before KNS had it. 600 plus tax. Then I shelled out more for the handle. Ultimately KNS would’ve saved me like 200+. But I’m happier to have overpaid for a knife I love than underpay for a knife I hate. And this is probably my all time favorite.


Look on the bright side, they beat Knifewear's price... Looks like KNS in the US has the 210s back in stock.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 17, 2022)

superworrier said:


> I got it from CKTG before KNS had it. 600 plus tax....


I've seen them for a lot more other places, that's not that bad just maybe not the best.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 27, 2022)

Alright, it's been a tad over a month since receiving my 240 Tetsujin 'Metal Flow' gyuto—here're some thoughts after using it regularly.

The Tetsujin gyuto has quickly risen to one of my faves—a very enjoyable, all round gyuto to use; I really jive with the steel, profile, and feel of the knife. Weight of knife has enough heft to slot in nicely when wanting more height and beefiness than my Takada, or a lighter, knife than my Yanick—I'll call Tetsujin a welterweight. Grind of my gyuto is superb, quite consistent from heel to tip.

However, I did put a bit of work into this knife to get it to where I wanted—which is fine, since OOTB performance is not an essential thing for me—I like to put my own edge, etc.

Adjustments made:
• Removed the 'metal flow' pattern on the cladding, gorgeous looking, but only cosmetic (as far as I can tell)—for me, as pretty as it is, it created some drag which I didn't like. Sanded off the pattern with wet sandpaper after sharpening. I'd not be unhappy if Tetsujin just dropped the /metal flow' element, since it's only decorative.
• Sharpened the knife—OOTB edge was fine, but TBH just wanted to get rid of the etching, thinning a hair, ...personally not a fan of pre-etched knives.
• The Tetsujin came with a very nice, well tapered ebony/horn handle—but IMHO was too tall for the knife, so I reduced the height of the handle by at least 1.5mm, aggressively sanding with a progression of 80, 150, 600, 1000 grit sandpaper. I'd considered replacing the handle—but couldn't find a custom handle maker I wanted to use—so chose a DIY route with sandpaper. Handle would benefit by being a little lighter, moving the balance point forward—just my preference. 

A better Tetsujin gyuto, than when I got it—stoked with this gyuto.

Like it so much, I can see getting another as a backup.





Before





After





Before





After


----------



## jedy617 (Apr 27, 2022)

nooo the poor metal banding  I wonder if re-etched if it would come back


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 27, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> nooo the poor metal banding  I wonder if re-etched if it would come back



At first I assumed the pattern was a part of the cladding, but seems to be just on the surface. Hopefully I'm wrong.
Picked up a good patina, reactivity is stable.


----------



## superworrier (Apr 27, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> At first I assumed the pattern was a part of the cladding, but seems to be just on the surface. Hopefully I'm wrong.
> Picked up a good patina, reactivity is stable.
> View attachment 176918


I think its like any banding. It’s in the cladding but only shows with a fine finish and something to increase contrast (kasumi or etch)


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 27, 2022)

superworrier said:


> I think its like any banding. It’s in the cladding but only shows with a fine finish and something to increase contrast (kasumi or etch)



Yeah, I was trying to figure that out, appeared to be just surface—but like I've said, I could very well be mistaken. Do you know for sure that it's in the cladding?


----------



## superworrier (Apr 27, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Yeah, I was trying to figure that out, appeared to be just surface—but like I've said, I could very well be mistaken. Do you know for sure that it's in the cladding?


I'm pretty sure it's not printing on or anything like that because the banding is just showing the grain of the steel. Like some types of damascus, it just takes work to bring out the contrast. For example, the Shihan A2 with banding is also etched. I presume the banding wouldn't show up without the etch. I'm guessing it's a relatively subtle banding for these. I know honyaki banding can come out with just finger stones. I'd be curious to see how much the banding could be brought out without a strong etch on these.


----------



## ethompson (Apr 27, 2022)

Pretty sure I’ve read somewhere that he’s either making or selecting the cladding specifically because it has this banding. You may have hidden it with the sanding but I’d bet with the right etch / polish it’d come right back out. I’m there with you on not liking etched finishes, so I get why you did it.

Most honyaki you see with crazy banding have been etched and polished, usually in alternating cycles, to get that banding to be so vibrant. In the process of doing something like that with one of mine now. The exception is possibly some single bevels polished in the manner of traditional swords, but even those I thing often use nugui, which is kinda like an etchant.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 27, 2022)

ethompson said:


> Pretty sure I’ve read somewhere that he’s either making or selecting the cladding specifically because it has this banding. You may have hidden it with the sanding but I’d bet with the right etch / polish it’d come right back out. I’m there with you on not liking etched finishes, so I get why you did it.
> 
> Most honyaki you see with crazy banding have been etched and polished, usually in alternating cycles, to get that banding to be so vibrant. In the process of doing something like that with one of mine now. The exception is possibly some single bevels polished in the manner of traditional swords, but even those I thing often use nugui, which is kinda like an etchant.



TBH, I'll probably never re-etch, or polish the blade—it's just not of importance to me; too lazy—don't see the point, knives aren’t and never will be art, just a tool. My main concern is just sharpening the knife up so it works to my liking in the kitchen, really don't care how it looks. I've never at all been interested in polishing—just synths and sandpaper will do for me. 

I'll pay attention to see if any evidence of the banding re-emerges.


----------



## jedy617 (Apr 27, 2022)

If knives aren't art why do they make em pretty haha


----------



## Jville (Apr 28, 2022)

The banding would definitely come back out after being etched. You just basically muted it… you broke up the band man, shame on you


----------



## blokey (Apr 28, 2022)

Did the KnS US raise the price? It’s $575 now for the 240, I remember it was $400 something, although it may just be my stupid brain imagine things.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 28, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> If knives aren't art why do they make em pretty haha


Many of my knives are incredibly well crafted, aesthetically gorgeous objects—but at the end of the day their tools. The innate utilitarian purpose of knives prevents it from being art. I do love a good looking kitchen knife.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 28, 2022)

blokey said:


> Did the KnS US raise the price? It’s $575 now for the 240, I remember it was $400 something, although it may just be my stupid brain imagine things.


The ‘metal flow’ are pricier that previous Tetsujin gyutos—still a great deal IMO.


----------



## Philip Yu (Apr 28, 2022)

blokey said:


> Did the KnS US raise the price? It’s $575 now for the 240, I remember it was $400 something, although it may just be my stupid brain imagine things.


It may came out for a discount due to it coming out during the holiday season.


----------



## blokey (Apr 28, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> The ‘metal flow’ are pricier that previous Tetsujin gyutos—still a great deal IMO.


I remember it was the metal flow, KnS didn’t carry the normal version.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 28, 2022)

blokey said:


> I remember it was the metal flow, KnS didn’t carry the normal version.


Think everything is going up in price.


----------



## blokey (Apr 28, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Think everything is going up in price.


TBH if I remembered correctly KnS’a Tetsujin price is quite lower than other vendors, maybe it was a discount for new line, now it’s just back to normal.


----------



## big D (Apr 28, 2022)

To me, it seems like it is a Konouske FM minus the wavy lines. Perhaps the profile is different? Looked at the specs on the 210 and almost a dead ringer ...talking 0.02 differences, The Tetsujin is a bit taller, but I picked up my Kono when they were came out with the 46mm.
--- edited : Metal flow at K&S ----


----------



## blokey (Apr 28, 2022)

big D said:


> To me, it seems like it is a Konouske FM minus the wavy lines. Perhaps the profile is different? Looked at the specs on the 210 and almost a dead ringer ...talking 0.02 differences, The Tetsujin is a bit taller, but I picked up my Kono when they were came out with the 46mm.


It is sold under Konosuke, too. Myojin is the sharpener so very similar to FMs in a way.


----------



## big D (Apr 28, 2022)

blokey said:


> It is sold under Konosuke, too. Myojin is the sharpener so very similar to FMs in a way.


Myojin was the Kono sharpener for the FM I got, or were you referring to a Kono Tetsujin?


----------



## blokey (Apr 28, 2022)

big D said:


> Myojin was the Kono sharpener for the FM I got, or were you referring to a Kono Tetsujin?





Tetsujin – Konosuke


----------



## jedy617 (Apr 28, 2022)

tetsujin=tetsu+myojin.


----------



## superworrier (Apr 29, 2022)

blokey said:


> It is sold under Konosuke, too. Myojin is the sharpener so very similar to FMs in a way.


Slightly different line. The non Kono ones are the metal flow and are distributed by H&K


----------



## superworrier (Apr 29, 2022)

big D said:


> To me, it seems like it is a Konouske FM minus the wavy lines. Perhaps the profile is different? Looked at the specs on the 210 and almost a dead ringer ...talking 0.02 differences, The Tetsujin is a bit taller, but I picked up my Kono when they were came out with the 46mm.
> --- edited : Metal flow at K&S ----


Profile is similar. Modern FMs are taller. Tetsujin is more of a midweight


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

superworrier said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not printing on or anything like that because the banding is just showing the grain of the steel. Like some types of damascus, it just takes work to bring out the contrast. For example, the Shihan A2 with banding is also etched. I presume the banding wouldn't show up without the etch. I'm guessing it's a relatively subtle banding for these. I know honyaki banding can come out with just finger stones. I'd be curious to see how much the banding could be brought out without a strong etch on these.


After months of owning my Tetsujin, I can assure you the the 'Metal Flow' is purely cosmetic, just on the surface—it's not steel grain, once sanded off, nothing will bring it back. Still a wonderful gyuto, currently in my top 5—performs better for me once I removed the 'Metal Flow' pattern. This is my findings—love to be proven wrong.

Also, on another note, Tetsujin profiles can vary. When I bought mine, I was choosing between two Testsujins from my vendor—one with a flatter profile (which I took), the other with much more belly.


----------



## ethompson (Jun 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> After months of owning my Tetsujin, I can assure you the the 'Metal Flow' is purely cosmetic, just on the surface—it's not steel grain, once sanded off, nothing will bring it back. Still a wonderful gyuto, currently in my top 5—performs better for me once I removed the 'Metal Flow' pattern. This is my findings—love to be proven wrong.
> 
> Also, on another note, Tetsujin profiles can vary. When I bought mine, I was choosing between two Testsujins from my vendor—one with a flatter profile (which I took), the other with much more belly.


Good to hear unvarnished feedback! I’m interested to know what you tried that leads you to believe it won’t come back and that it’s not steel grain.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

ethompson said:


> Good to hear unvarnished feedback! I’m interested to know what you tried that leads you to believe it won’t come back and that it’s not steel grain.


Just by sharpening, using, I'm sometimes able to see some steel grain revealed with my other knives. The pattern itself reminds me of marbling effects on paper, that one does in art school. Love to see some one remove the pattern, and try to resurrect it—can't be done IMHO. It was certainly one of the prettiest patterns while it lasted.

Interested in hearing if anyone else with a 'metal flow' has removed the pattern?


----------



## ethompson (Jun 9, 2022)

Good to know! I wonder if it is just something that isn’t apparent with a deep etch…

If anyone has one they want to send me I’m down to try refinishing it!


----------



## superworrier (Jun 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> After months of owning my Tetsujin, I can assure you the the 'Metal Flow' is purely cosmetic, just on the surface—it's not steel grain, once sanded off, nothing will bring it back. Still a wonderful gyuto, currently in my top 5—performs better for me once I removed the 'Metal Flow' pattern. This is my findings—love to be proven wrong.
> 
> Also, on another note, Tetsujin profiles can vary. When I bought mine, I was choosing between two Testsujins from my vendor—one with a flatter profile (which I took), the other with much more belly.


What is your evidence for saying it's not steel grain? Like most banding, I would expect you would need a high polish and an etch. I doubt it's just at the surface. I would not expect it to show up from just patina, especially once you put a rough finish on it.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> After months of owning my Tetsujin, I can assure you the the 'Metal Flow' is purely cosmetic, just on the surface—it's not steel grain, once sanded off, nothing will bring it back. Still a wonderful gyuto, currently in my top 5—performs better for me once I removed the 'Metal Flow' pattern. This is my findings—love to be proven wrong.
> 
> Also, on another note, Tetsujin profiles can vary. When I bought mine, I was choosing between two Testsujins from my vendor—one with a flatter profile (which I took), the other with much more belly.


So....If you haven't tried to bring it back then how would you know it can't be?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

superworrier said:


> What is your evidence for saying it's not steel grain? Like most banding, I would expect you would need a high polish and an etch. I doubt it's just at the surface. I would not expect it to show up from just patina, especially once you put a rough finish on it.



No 'evidence'—I'm basing this on observation on my knife, plus experience, instinct—honestly I don't really care one way or the other since it's just a cosmetic attribute as far as I can tell. The 'metal flow' blades appear identical to the non-metal flow iterations. If I spoke Japanese I'd probably just ask the Tetsujin peeps.

Take a close look at your Tetsujin Metal Flow, examine, the pattern does appear just on the metal's surface—at least to me. What does yours look like?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> So....If you haven't tried to bring it back then how would you know it can't be?


Don't care about the pattern enough to try techniques to bring it back—really don't think it's there to bring back anyway. As I'd mentioned, love to see someone else attempt to bring the 'metal flow back once it's removed—doubt they can. The 'metal flow' pattern to me is the most insignificant aspect of the knife—I'm much, much more into how the knife performs, the wonderful f&f, grind, steel, etc. Like them so much I was considering getting another as a back up—which I'd probably end up removing the finish too.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Don't care about the pattern enough to try techniques to bring it back—really don't think it's there to bring back anyway. As I'd mentioned, love to see someone else attempt to bring the 'metal flow back once it's removed—doubt they can. The 'metal flow' pattern to me is the most insignificant aspect of the knife—I'm much, much more into how the knife performs, the wonderful f&f, grind, steel, etc. Like them so much I was considering getting another as a back up—which I'd probably end up removing the finish too.


Why doubt it? I doubt they couldn't. Whatever Myojin did is theoretically something you could do too. It seems kinda pointless to say "I tried nothing and I am not interesting in trying but it won't work" when existing knowledge is the opposite. And then kind of insinuate it's fake banding.

BTW, they sell the kasumi now (without the metal flow) which is cheaper at some places now.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Why doubt it? I doubt they couldn't. Whatever Myojin did is theoretically something you could do too. It seems kinda pointless to say "I tried nothing and I am not interesting in trying but it won't work" when existing knowledge is the opposite. And then kind of insinuate it's fake banding.
> 
> BTW, they sell the kasumi now (without the metal flow) which is cheaper at some places now.



I never mentioned 'fake banding', nor anything negative about this fine gyuto—Tetsujin is one of my fave gyutos! Nothing wrong with a craftsman artistry creating a gorgeous finish just for cosmetic purposes. Please make an effort to read my comments—you'll note that they're my opinions, observations, and personal conclusions. You seem to coming to the defense of Tetsujin without knowing the exact process used in creating the 'metal flow' pattern. Ideally, KKF is a place for respectful discussions. 

Please chill. It's not pointless for me to not try any means possible to bring back the 'metal flow' pattern, it's unimportant to me, I'm too busy cooking to make my blade look pretty. 

As mentioned a few comments ago—I removed the pattern, it's gone for good—let someone else make the pattern on their Tetsujin reappear. I'll buy them a beer if they succeed.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I never mentioned 'fake banding', nor anything negative about this fine gyuto—Tetsujin is one of my fave gyutos! Nothing wrong with a craftsman artistry creating a gorgeous finish just for cosmetic purposes. Please make an effort to read my comments—you'll note that they're my opinions, observations, and personal conclusions. You seem to coming to the defense of Tetsujin without knowing the exact process used in creating the 'metal flow' pattern. Ideally, KKF is a place for respectful discussions.
> 
> Please chill. It's not pointless for me to not try any means possible to bring back the 'metal flow' pattern, it's unimportant to me, I'm too busy cooking to make my blade look pretty.
> 
> As mentioned a few comments ago—I removed the pattern, it's gone for good—let someone else make the pattern on their Tetsujin reappear. I'll buy them a beer if they succeed.


I don't think this is an accurate characterization of what you said and what I said but it doesn't really matter. Myojin said it's just an etched finish and that it is steel grain. You said it is not steel grain (which is saying the banding is fake) and it is not possible to bring it back, which is false.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

superworrier said:


> I don't think this is an accurate characterization of what you said and what I said but it doesn't really matter. Myojin said it's just an etched finish and that it is steel grain. You said it is not steel grain (which is saying the banding is fake) and it is not possible to bring it back, which is false.


You're fixated with the word 'fake'—dunno why. As I've said—cue sound of beating a dead horse—I've removed the 'metal flow' pattern, it's gone for good as far as I can tell, appears just to be cosmetic. Please correct me by demonstrating the removal and revival of the 'metal flow' pattern on your Tetsujin. Or is your Tetsujin a pre-Metal Flow iteration? Honest question.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> You're fixated with the word 'fake'—dunno why. As I've said—cue sound of beating a dead horse—I've removed the 'metal flow' pattern, it's gone for good as far as I can tell, appears just to be cosmetic. Please correct me by demonstrating the removal and revival of the 'metal flow' pattern on your Tetsujin. Or is your Tetsujin a pre-Metal Flow iteration? Honest question.


Yes, the pattern is indeed cosmetic but is indeed the metal grain, it just isn't apparent without etching and lots of polish, much like the Shigefusa clouds. You said it was not metal grain and not able to be brought back which I interpreted as saying it's fake. I guess we can agree to disagree there on that phrasing.

I am not going to demonstrate trying to bring back banding. It is a time consuming process and that is why it costs more. But it's more or less a well-known process and in this case, may require a strong etchant like ferric (some grains can be more prominent than others. reactive damascus for example is more visible than stainless damascus which requires strong etchants. Shihan's banded A2 is etched rather darkly as well). I'm not saying you need to bring it back if you don't care, but just that it wouldn't just come back on its own without an effort to do so. You can find previous threads on this forum about polishing to bring out banding, but I know you're not interested. I don't think there's anything more for me to add here.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Yes, the pattern is indeed cosmetic but is indeed the metal grain, it just isn't apparent without etching and lots of polish, much like the Shigefusa clouds. You said it was not metal grain and not able to be brought back which I interpreted as saying it's fake. I guess we can agree to disagree there on that phrasing.
> 
> I am not going to demonstrate trying to bring back banding. It is a time consuming process and that is why it costs more. But it's more or less a well-known process and in this case, may require a strong etchant like ferric (some grains can be more prominent than others. reactive damascus for example is more visible than stainless damascus which requires strong etchants. Shihan's banded A2 is etched rather darkly as well). I'm not saying you need to bring it back if you don't care, but just that it wouldn't just come back on its own without an effort to do so. You can find previous threads on this forum about polishing to bring out banding, but I know you're not interested. I don't think there's anything more for me to add here.



Sorry, still not convinced, still thinking my 'metal flow' pattern is gone for good—don't love my gyuto any less, it was probably too pretty for my kitchen anyway. Just waiting on more insight to surface from Myojin, vendors, and other owners of Tetsujins.


----------



## ethompson (Jun 9, 2022)

From a vendor - they indicate that it’s an etched finish that highlights the layers in the iron (aka banding). I’m pretty sure I’ve read elsewhere they’re doing this lamination themselves so they can achieve this finish, but won’t spend more time digging up that exact source.


----------



## Jason183 (Jun 9, 2022)

You probably need specific tools to bring those patterns back, not an easy task, probably have to send back to the makers to restored the pattern. I had a knife with sandblast finish before, accidentally removed it with sandpaper when I tried to removed the patina. Ended up selling it cause I prefer the original look.


----------



## ethompson (Jun 9, 2022)

I don’t think you’d need a specific tool to bring the pattern back. I am confident the right mix of abrasives and etchant it could be done, probably not even with that much energy spent. Some sand paper, maybe stone powder or diamond paste, and ferric chloride could almost certainly knock this out. All available from Amazon.

Edit: Im confident enough to make a good spirited wager out of it. If someone has one that doesn't have the banding still visible sent to me and I'll try and bring it back out (obviously without altering the grind of the knife etc - surface level abrasives only). If I can't I'll pay all shipping costs back and forth and send @DitmasPork money for a beer, if it does come back payment works vice-versa. Again, not trying to be combative, just have a bit of fun getting to the bottom of a problem.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 9, 2022)

It's probably hard to get the specific finish back without knowing the exact process, but you could definitely get some sort of banded finish back.


----------



## ethompson (Jun 9, 2022)

superworrier said:


> It's probably hard to get the specific finish back without knowing the exact process, but you could definitely get some sort of banded finish back.


Yeah, matching it exactly is probably not feasible without a new one side by side to compare. But the dark patterning and dark core steel scream ferric to me... I really don't think it would be hard or time-consuming to get something that looks real good and has banding. Unlike a proper benchstone kasumi, etched finishes do an excellent job hiding small smears and scratches so you don't need a perfect underlying surface


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah, I’ve read the descriptions from vendor sites too—once I’ve removed the pattern via sharpening, fine wet sandpaper, I initially wondered if it was some innovative method of etching which created a pattern, rather than an etch to highlight banding. That thought perhaps stemming from my background in design, having created faux marble patterns with ink and dyes. Don’t get me wrong, I’m in love with the Tetsujin gyuto—but at the same time, I do take everything written about a product with a grain of salt, trusting my own observations, or observations of trusted others with the same product.

Case in point, I’ve heard many complaining about TF denka f&f—but with mine, and other examples I’ve handled the f&f was fine. Interestingly, a Sakai made knife I own, that gets glorious reviews here, came to me thick behind the edge with a wonky grind. 

Hope my ‘metal flow’ is still there—buried beneath the patina, scratches and scars of rust.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm gonna say the banding on mine is relatively light, and there's relatively high variation. I imagine if the pattern was printed on in some way this would not be the case. I have to wonder too if some without enough banding just get re-sandblasted and become kasumis.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

superworrier said:


> I'm gonna say the banding on mine is relatively light, and there's relatively high variation. I imagine if the pattern was printed on in some way this would not be the case. I have to wonder too if some without enough banding just get re-sandblasted and become kasumis.


Yeah, the pattern is definitely not printed.


----------



## mpier (Jun 9, 2022)

I just got mine today from K&S, removed the lacquer coating and cleaned it with a little Flitz as I always do with a new knife. It definitely all but totally removed the metal flow pattern, it’s still there but much more faint than it was just after I removed the lacquer. Not the end of the world but it sure was purrty for about ten minutes. Anyhow haven’t used the knife yet but the edge feels very sharp and overall it is a beautiful thing.


----------



## jedy617 (Jun 9, 2022)

Wouldn't be surprised if flitz took it off as it is a metal polish. I acetoned mine and it did not effect the pattern. Jealous of that snakewood, wish I didn't buy mine yet so I could get on this drop lol


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2022)

mpier said:


> I just got mine today from K&S, removed the lacquer coating and cleaned it with a little Flitz as I always do with a new knife. It definitely all but totally removed the metal flow pattern, it’s still there but much more faint than it was just after I removed the lacquer. Not the end of the world but it sure was purrty for about ten minutes. Anyhow haven’t used the knife yet but the edge feels very sharp and overall it is a beautiful thing.View attachment 183450
> View attachment 183453


Congrats! Nice looking Tetsujin you got there. I used acetone to remove lacquer on mine, left the pattern unscathed.


----------



## mpier (Jun 10, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Congrats! Nice looking Tetsujin you got there. I used acetone to remove lacquer on mine, left the pattern unscathed.


Ya it wasn’t the acetone that removed the pattern it was the Flitz, I think I just got a little heavy handed on the first side, went a lot softer on the second side once I realized it was starting to polish it out, I didn’t think it would come off so easily.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 10, 2022)

mpier said:


> Ya it wasn’t the acetone that removed the pattern it was the Flitz, I think I just got a little heavy handed on the first side, went a lot softer on the second side once I realized it was starting to polish it out, I didn’t think it would come off so easily.


Yeah, the pattern is very fragile, mine removed quickly with during sharpening. As pretty as it was, I’d removed it all—the pattern felt like at had a little drag for me. Love your handle.


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 10, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Case in point, I’ve heard many complaining about TF denka f&f—but with mine, and other examples I’ve handled the f&f was fine. Interestingly, a *Sakai made knife I own, that gets glorious reviews here*, came to me thick behind the edge with a wonky grind.


Which knife is that? OUL?


----------



## Jason183 (Jun 10, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> Which knife is that? OUL?


I don’t think it’s OUL, I had one of the OUL gyuto too, excellent F&F on mine, also thin BTE.

I think it depends on vendors/sharpeners because Y. Tanaka only forge the blade, he doesn’t do the sharpening I think. I also had a Y. Tanaka Sujihiki with the spine not very rounded. That’s because it’s different sharpener/Vendor I bought from


----------



## superworrier (Jun 10, 2022)

Glorious reviews piling in


----------



## superworrier (Jun 10, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Yeah, I’ve read the descriptions from vendor sites too—once I’ve removed the pattern via sharpening, fine wet sandpaper, I initially wondered if it was some innovative method of etching which created a pattern, rather than an etch to highlight banding. That thought perhaps stemming from my background in design, having created faux marble patterns with ink and dyes. Don’t get me wrong, I’m in love with the Tetsujin gyuto—but at the same time, I do take everything written about a product with a grain of salt, trusting my own observations, or observations of trusted others with the same product.
> 
> Case in point, I’ve heard many complaining about TF denka f&f—but with mine, and other examples I’ve handled the f&f was fine. Interestingly, a Sakai made knife I own, that gets glorious reviews here, came to me thick behind the edge with a wonky grind.
> 
> Hope my ‘metal flow’ is still there—buried beneath the patina, scratches and scars of rust.


Takada?


----------



## madmotts (Jun 10, 2022)

I just picked up a low banding metal flow tetsujin. I'm hoping someone figures out how to bring out more banding. 

I having issues getting that lacquer off. you guys bathe it acetone?


----------



## superworrier (Jun 10, 2022)

madmotts said:


> I just picked up a low banding metal flow tetsujin. I'm hoping someone figures out how to bring out more banding.
> 
> I having issues getting that lacquer off. you guys bathe it acetone?


My guess is you probably can't get more out of it since the etchant is prob ferric which is quite strong. Maybe bringing it up to a higher polish and re-etching?
Yeah, the lacquer is tough. You need to use a ton of paper towels with acetone


----------



## madmotts (Jun 10, 2022)

welp i guess it still cuts 

#bringbacktheband/ing #wheremyflowat #lovemehiddenaesthetics #metalflowrejects #extradough4noflow


----------



## iandustries (Jun 10, 2022)

madmotts said:


> I just picked up a low banding metal flow tetsujin. I'm hoping someone figures out how to bring out more banding.
> 
> I having issues getting that lacquer off. you guys bathe it acetone?



I used an alcohol swab (those medical ones) and it seemed to work for me .

Been loving mine so far.


----------



## mpier (Jun 10, 2022)

madmotts said:


> I just picked up a low banding metal flow tetsujin. I'm hoping someone figures out how to bring out more banding.
> 
> I having issues getting that lacquer off. you guys bathe it acetone?


Mine came off easily using acetone and cotton balls


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 10, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Takada?


What about Takada? Also one of my faves, ...in my top three most used gyutos these days.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 10, 2022)

Tetsujin w/ rust. Quite reactive, this from just a couple hours in the Hawaiian humidity. Rust never sleps.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 10, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> What about Takada? Also one of my faves, ...in my top three most used gyutos these days.


I was wondering if that was the Sakai one you didn't like. The first one I had was not that thin BTE, although I wouldn't call the grind wonky. The dammy I have though is one of the thinnest most laseriest knives though.


----------



## iandustries (Jun 10, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Tetsujin w/ rust. Quite reactive, this from just a couple hours in the Hawaiian humidity. Rust never sleps.
> View attachment 183569



this was a similar experience with my w1 monosteel kogetsu knife in Singapore. Do you just store it in a thin layer of cooking oil?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 10, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Tetsujin w/ rust. Quite reactive, this from just a couple hours in the Hawaiian humidity. Rust never sleps.


The rust highlights the banding nicely.


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 10, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> The rust highlights the banding nicely.



The _fake_ banding.


----------



## blokey (Jun 10, 2022)

Can you get the same "banding" on Kono Tetsujin? Seems like they are the same.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 10, 2022)

blokey said:


> Can you get the same "banding" on Kono Tetsujin? Seems like they are the same.


Prob case by case. I know some Takadas show banding and some don't. I've seen some Kono Tetsujins that show banding even though they aren't etched (but most don't). Myojin said it took a lot of experimentation for the banding on the Tetsujin, so I think there may be some extra steps/changes in the way they're forged. There are some threads on here about controlling banding as well with some comments from makers (here's some comments from Kipp Alloy Banding aka steel segregation?). It is also possible that MFs are specifically selected for banding activity, and the rest becomes kasumis, much like how computer chips are binned.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 11, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> The rust highlights the banding nicely.


Hahahaha! Yeah, went through a half box of baking soda on the trip, masochistic taking an all carbon knife roll to the tropics.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 11, 2022)

iandustries said:


> this was a similar experience with my w1 monosteel kogetsu knife in Singapore. Do you just store it in a thin layer of cooking oil?


I took along camellia oil, the problem was that is was so humid, it was sometimes impossible getting the knives completely dry to properly apply oil. Didn’t really matter, not precious works of art, just tools—all my dad’s tools are rusted to an extent. Cleaning off rust before prepping was the regular ritual. Tetsujin was the most reactive, rust prone—not much rust developed on my Takada, Shigefusa or Yoshikane on the trip.


----------



## ethompson (Jun 11, 2022)

This seems like a great use-case for a forced patina, have you considered that? I never have similar issues with my knives in houston (a swamp with lots of concrete), even when doing extensive outdoor cooks, etc. though most have a heavy patina that keeps re-activity to a minimum. With this frequent rust I’d be worried about micro-putting on the core leading to lower performance across the life of the knife.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 11, 2022)

ethompson said:


> This seems like a great use-case for a forced patina, have you considered that? I never have similar issues with my knives in houston (a swamp with lots of concrete), even when doing extensive outdoor cooks, etc. though most have a heavy patina that keeps re-activity to a minimum. With this frequent rust I’d be worried about micro-putting on the core leading to lower performance across the life of the knife.


Having been to Houston many times, Hawaii is a bit different in that the air can be incredibly salty depending on which part of the island and wind direction. Not worried about rust affecting performance, it hasn’t; not worried about the knife’s lifespan, since I’ve got a bunch, and I’m sure they’ll outlive me. I do have a good ginsan gyuto, but prefer me carbons.


----------



## ethompson (Jun 11, 2022)

Fair enough, I suppose. I use all my tools hard but like to maintain them fastidiously as well.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 11, 2022)

ethompson said:


> Fair enough, I suppose. I use all my tools hard but like to maintain them fastidiously as well.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.


I maintain my knives very well in NYC, but have accepted that rust is a given with my travel kit. My first travel kit was all cheap stuff—but soon realized that I should just travel with good knives—I’ve never lost a suitcase (knock on wood). Worse that can happen is loss or damage—worth the risk IMHO.


----------



## mpier (Jun 11, 2022)

mpier said:


> I just got mine today from K&S, removed the lacquer coating and cleaned it with a little Flitz as I always do with a new knife. It definitely all but totally removed the metal flow pattern, it’s still there but much more faint than it was just after I removed the lacquer. Not the end of the world but it sure was purrty for about ten minutes. Anyhow haven’t used the knife yet but the edge feels very sharp and overall it is a beautiful thing.View attachment 183450
> View attachment 183453


Finally got to use mine this morning, didn’t get a chance to freshen the edge on it but out of the box gotta say I really love this one. It just feels nice and smooth as it goes through product, she’s a keeper!!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 23, 2022)

About to give my Tetsujin an uchi powder treatment. Stay tuned.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 23, 2022)

‘Metal Flow’ now bright and shiny.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 24, 2022)

Great to see Konosuke Tetsujin hitting the market again!


----------



## madmotts (Jun 24, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Great to see Konosuke Tetsujin hitting the market again!



Liking them burnt chestnut handles


----------



## esoo (Jun 24, 2022)

madmotts said:


> Liking them burnt chestnut handles



The burnt chestnut is on the MBs, not the Tetsujin.


----------



## blokey (Jun 24, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Great to see Konosuke Tetsujin hitting the market again!



That Machi tho


----------



## superworrier (Jun 27, 2022)

Here you go. Tetsujin with banding from a Facebook group. Of course it doesn’t pop as much without the etch. The photo quality is meh but it’s not my picture.


----------



## DrD23 (Jul 26, 2022)

Is the main difference vs the Kono and the Metal flow just finish? Similar grind and performance otherwise?


----------



## superworrier (Jul 26, 2022)

DrD23 said:


> Is the main difference vs the Kono and the Metal flow just finish? Similar grind and performance otherwise?


Yes. In fact there’s a non Kono kasumi


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 26, 2022)

ethompson said:


> Good to hear unvarnished feedback! I’m interested to know what you tried that leads you to believe it won’t come back and that it’s not steel grain.


I stand corrected. Finally got to examine a kasumi (un etched) version of the Tetsujin, and can see the steel grain. So, you're right, the grain in my metal flow is still there, somewhere.


----------



## ethompson (Jul 27, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I stand corrected. Finally got to examine a kasumi (un etched) version of the Tetsujin, and can see the steel grain. So, you're right, the grain in my metal flow is still there, somewhere.


The etch on these always seemed fairly deep to me - so not surprised the banding on yours is shy. I have a hunch that they select the ones with the most apparent banding after initial grinding and then use those for the metal flow line and the others for kasumi.


----------



## ahhactive (Aug 1, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> ‘Metal Flow’ now bright and shiny.
> View attachment 185638
> 
> View attachment 185639


very cool man, what sort of pad did you use to rub the uchi powder with?


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 1, 2022)

ahhactive said:


> very cool man, what sort of pad did you use to rub the uchi powder with?


I believe I used a tiny two inch square of an old sock folded over.


----------



## ahhactive (Aug 4, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I believe I used a tiny two inch square of an old sock folded over.


Ahhh Cooll. Now i have a tetsujin otw


----------



## blokey (Aug 4, 2022)

Seems like Tetsujin Hamono does sell Kasumi lines directly, found some at Tosho and cktg
https://www. replace with you know what .com/tebl2kagy24.html








Tetsujin Hamono Blue #2 Kasumi Gyuto 210mm Ebony with Silver Spacer Handle


This distinct line of knives comes from the duo of childhood friends blacksmith Tetsu and sharpener Myojin, the latter known for his work on the famed Konosuke Fujiyama line. We at Tosho have previously carried knives under Konosuke from this duo, and are proud to bring their work in once more...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## DrD23 (Aug 4, 2022)

blokey said:


> Seems like Tetsujin Hamono does sell Kasumi lines directly, found some at Tosho and cktg
> https://www. replace with you know what .com/tebl2kagy24.html
> 
> 
> ...


may be the handle, but they are asking more for that than the Konosuke variant


----------



## enrico l (Aug 6, 2022)

Can someone explain to me the difference between the Tetsujin Hamono line vs the Konosuke Tetsujin.

Do the ones made for Konosuke have the same specs?

Also where does the metal flow play into this? Just a nicer line where the core steel is (sorry I don’t know the actual term) and the finish?


----------



## zizirex (Aug 6, 2022)

if it's Kasumi it's the same.

Metal flow is just Kasumi that is etched to bring out the grain banding.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm craving Tetsujin wrought iron.


----------



## superworrier (Sep 1, 2022)

I could use a backup (or a different size or shape)... Maybe more appealing is that it will be easier to keep the wrought character over time. Will probably be $$$$ though


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 24, 2022)

Picked up a backup.
Tetsujin ‘metal flow’ has been one of my kitchen go-tos, felt I needed another, wanting to have a Konosuke version. F&F on both superb; profiles slightly different (expected, even with my metal flow the vendor gave my options on what was in stock, one of them had a lot more belly); prefer the machi gap on the Konosuke version. My Metal Flow is 230 x 50; Konosuke Tetsujin is 231 x 51.


----------



## madmotts (Sep 24, 2022)

damn the sharpness of the choil shot is fantastic. That on a phone?


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 24, 2022)

madmotts said:


> damn the sharpness of the choil shot is fantastic. That on a phone?


Cheers! Shot on my iPhone SE. Took me a bunch of shots, the phone kept on focusing on the floor—I hate doing choil shots.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 28, 2022)

I just got my first uchigomori in, and needed a knife to test it on. Grabbed the metal flow.

This is just 5 minutes on the stones. Interesting to see if the banding will pop after a light etch, but I would assume so! Love the myojin grind...won't say there are no low spots but it makes playing with stones really nice compared with others I have tried.


----------



## madmotts (Sep 28, 2022)

I overcooked mine with hot vinegar but there’s some cool stuff going on via coffee etch. I wish I took pictures before using it.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 28, 2022)

madmotts said:


> I overcooked mine with hot vinegar but there’s some cool stuff going on via coffee etch.View attachment 200791
> View attachment 200792


Awesome, I might try that. I wonder if I can get the core mirror polished and maybe just pain etching on the cladding


----------

